# new truck



## BPlumbing (Feb 17, 2012)

looking to buy a new truck, looking for a 4 door long box, for work and hauling trailer. Any suggestions, I have had dodge, Chev, and Ford before, do not want diesel at all, and have good and bad luck with each. I am more concerned with the maintenance, I generally keep the trucks till dead. I have a problem, however, with paying 50-60k for a pick up, may sound unreasonable, but they only depreciate.


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

I am a GM man myself. I currently run four Chevrolet and GMC trucks 2 gas 2 diesel. All have 125,000 plus miles on them. So far so good. The highest miles is 175,000. Just normal repairs so far brakes, tires, batteries and other common things like that. I have looked hard at the Ram Cummins equipped trucks, but I have not pulled the trigger yet. 
To each their own on brand I am a truck guy and see things I like in all of them. My Dad has always been a Chevy guy so it just stuck with me.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a 09 Super Duty. It is a gasser, I like it. Not as much power as a diesel. Just keep in mind though with a 4x4 3/4 ton truck all parts cost a lot more than the 2wd trucks. Especially the front suspension parts.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

how old a turck would you go??


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Dpeckplb said:


> I have a 09 Super Duty. It is a gasser, I like it. Not as much power as a diesel. Just keep in mind though with a 4x4 3/4 ton truck all parts cost a lot more than the 2wd trucks. Especially the front suspension parts.


I got plenty of power with my older 97 E-350 box truck and a new motor.... 

you can drop a new motor in a e-350 for around 5k..

you can drop a new motor in a deizel for about 12k...
Please....dont even get me started on deizel repair parts......


I dont have a problem with older box trucks... considering what they want for a new one like 40k..

would you be willing to gamble on this one on e-bay???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400807666181?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah looks like its got lots of life left. Thats when motors were simple and you could wrench on them in the drive way. even if you got a couple years out of it then it died, nice box for storage.
Diesel is not worth it sometimes. Although if I had a trailer instead of a truck I'd have diesel hands down. Because all of us in the north know what job sites are like in the fall and early spring.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> how old a turck would you go??


Oldest I would go on a 3/4 ton gasser is 04. Just because after 10 years they can start to nickle and dime you. Unless its a truck that pops had to tow a trailer to florida in the winter. But most of those are single cabs.


----------



## BPlumbing (Feb 17, 2012)

*New truck*

I want to stay around a 2012. I find the older trucks start to cost. I am currently driving a 12 yr old van. It has lots of life in it I hope


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

BPlumbing said:


> I want to stay around a 2012. I find the older trucks start to cost. I am currently driving a 12 yr old van. It has lots of life in it I hope


 
I dont care what kind of box truck I drive or how old it is as long as it comes with a lift gate andlooks presentable, I am in heaven....

when you consider the price of a new truck you can throw a whole lot of money at an old one and make it right for basically a few months of what your payment is towards a new truck.......


but that is just tight assed me....


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> I dont care what kind of box truck I drive or how old it is as long as it comes with a lift gate andlooks presentable, I am in heaven.... when you consider the price of a new truck you can throw a whole lot of money at an old one and make it right for basically a few months of what your payment is towards a new truck....... but that is just tight assed me....


I agree completely. People seem more inclined to pay 500 a month for years on end instead of simply being read for an expensive repair. I have no vehicle payments but still spend a couple grand in repairs each year.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Any Box Truck/Van used up to around 100,000 is good in my book.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I want to find a used fire dept rescue truck. Most are pushing 15- 20 years old but have usually less than 50,000 mi. Most still have an on board genny and compressor.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Dpeckplb said:


> I want to find a used fire dept rescue truck. Most are pushing 15- 20 years old but have usually less than 50,000 mi. Most still have an on board genny and compressor.


May not be a fire truck but how about this
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/ctd/4737679819.html


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

When I bought my 06 sprinter it was 46.000$ when total write off in that calendar year I got 18.000$ back of my dollars that the government irs was going to spend so a new truck might make sense check with your tax man.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Steveking said:


> When I bought my 06 sprinter it was 46.000$ when total write off in that calendar year I got 18.000$ back of my dollars that the government irs was going to spend so a new truck might make sense check with your tax man.


Section 179 deductions can be a double edged sword. It allows you to get your deduction without waiting on depreciation.


Categorizing large purchases as a S-179 expense does not lower the amount of taxes you pay on income. It only changes when you pay the tax. If you do not actually pay in full for the new equipment, then the S-179 deduction puts you in the position of taking a tax deduction in advance that you will have to pay back on future returns. For cashflow or to offset unexpected income, this can be an advantage. Just remember to plan on having to pay those taxes on future returns.

Scenario 1;
$45,960 truck, paid in full, taken as a S-179 expense: You actually spent the money so you get the deduction. This is the best and cleanest scenario.

Scenario 2:
$45,960 truck, bought on 60 month term @ $766mo, $9,192 per year actual expense but taken as a $45,960 deduction on year one: Great tax credit on year one. Real $9,192 expense for the next four years with zero deduction. If you do not actually pay for the equipment in the same year you deduct it, you in effect getting an interest free tax loan that you must repay. And repay it you will. If you sell the equipment, you will also have to pay additional capital gains tax on the amount of the sale that exceeds the amount of the debt. 

With either scenario, you still get to deduct $45,960. No less but certainly no more. All that changes is when you pay the tax. And sometimes it can make a huge difference. So you must partner with your CPA to manage annual cash flow, not just expenses vs. deductions.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Section 179 deductions can be a double edged sword. It allows you to get your deduction without waiting on depreciation.
> Categorizing large purchases as a S-179 expense does not lower the amount of taxes you pay on income. It only changes when you pay the tax. If you do not actually pay in full for the new equipment, then the S-179 deduction puts you in the position of taking a tax deduction





plbgbiz said:


> in advance that you will have to pay back on future returns. For cashflow or to offset unexpected income, this can be an advantage. Just remember to plan on having to pay those taxes on future returns.
> Scenario 1;
> $45,960 truck, paid in full, taken as a S-179 expense: You actually spent the money so you get the deduction. This is the best and cleanest scenario.
> Scenario 2:
> ...




Now lets explore that word depreciate, ever hear a tax man say better buy a new truck to save taxes? Well lets take a 40,000 truck and depreciate it by the S/L method [life of 5 years] 40,000 divided by 5 years is an $8000 deduction per year. Question what tax bracket are you in? Lets assume 25% [probably a lot less] So the tax you saved was $2,000 that one year so in 5 years you saved $10,000 by buying a 40,000 truck. Where is the other 30 grand. All I can say is watch your chart of accounts if the tax man or whoever sets that expenditure in assets, you could lose that 30,000 and never even know it. Might be better to put it into O/H?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Unclog1776 said:


> I agree completely. People seem more inclined to pay 500 a month for years on end instead of simply being read for an expensive repair. I have no vehicle payments but still spend a couple grand in repairs each year.


 
A 500 a month payment on a new box truck is is probably too CHEAP... 

Others claim $750 a month..... plus repairs and upkeep
you can deduct everything off your taxes but I have seen one company in town go belly up fast with a fleet of those freigntliners to pay for......

we own 2 box trucks and both of them are not costing a dime in payments... so when I need a brake job every year it dont phase me at all.. 
a new muffler...go for it
a new motor.....thats ok too

you can buy a whole lot of repairs which are tax deductable for 750 amonth

I keep wanting to pull the trigger on another box truck just to have it on hand in case, and just set it out in a shopping mall for advertisement

 but I keep missing out on good deals on e-bay over the past few months...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Except for the bikes, all my GMC vehicles are 10+ years. 

I replaced the water pump on one yesterday for $200.00 in parts and a fortune in patience. Next time, it goes to the mechanic. Anyway, that was the first failure in its 160k miles.


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

This is what i am looking at for a new to me service truck.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShaneP said:


> This is what i am looking at for a new to me service truck.


Those are good trucks with the larger 6.0 motors..
They drive like log wagons if you dont get it with a heavier gwv....
We have had troubles with the transmissions in them but still better than a van...

I think the Ford box truck with a 14,000lb capacity and a lift gate on the back is a better truck all around and drives like a cadilac compaired to the chevy box truck


E-bay has tons of them for sale all the time


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

I will look and see what is on ebay. The trucks that i am looking at have a 10000 gvw and the 4.8 liter small v-8. I am sure loaded down the 6 liter is a better choice. I do like the idea of having a lift gate instead of a ramp.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShaneP said:


> I will look and see what is on ebay. The trucks that i am looking at have a 10000 gvw and the 4.8 liter small v-8. I am sure loaded down the 6 liter is a better choice. I do like the idea of having a lift gate instead of a ramp.


 
we have our box truck overloaded and I would avoid the smaller motor for that reason.. and i would do the 10-14,000 gross weight level.. 

their are some nice trucks that come along every so often


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So who has used both a box van and a KUV type body? Which do you like better? The utility bodies allow easier access to common equipment obviously. But the box type has much more interior room. And can the box just be removed from a 3500 box van and replaced with a utility body and vice versa? Don't know if I want to always have to climb into the box van everytime I need a fitting or something.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Box, hands down. My KUV was a pain.

Like a boat. The two best days was the day I bought, and the day I sold it.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Box truck. Then you are out of the weather while grabbing stuff. Also build a bench on one side so you can work on stuff out in the field just like at your shop. That has made my life so much easier you will not be sorry with a box truck. Another thing with a box truck is if you have an issue with say the engine or tranny but the box is till good, you can buy a new chassis and have a shop mount the old box on the new chassis in a day. I say that but when I go on my own I'm fixing on a Chevy 3500 van. I'll likely move up to a box truck after I get established.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Box, hands down. My KUV was a pain.
> 
> Like a boat. The two best days was the day I bought, and the day I sold it.


So what was the biggest pain with yur KUV?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So what was the biggest pain with yur KUV?



The boxes look cool but were never laid out right. Piss poor quality of construction as well.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> The boxes look cool but were never laid out right. Piss poor quality of construction as well.


So would the Reading aluminum bodies with the square frame be better? I think they still are set up the same in the compartments though. Between the KUV, Reading, spartan Box and standard box it's not an easy choice. 
I've been eyein this rig for a few days. Out of my cash price range but I may finance it. 
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/ctd/4769141452.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That rig makes good sense. The service beds with 20 different doors are too restrictive for my tastes. The box styles ar more secure as well.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've got a 2014 Ford V10 E450, dual wheels, with a Dejana body. Love the truck but it's a killer on gas. Aside from that it's got all kinds of power and feels very much like a truck, not a van with a box on the back. I gas up at a quarter tank about once a week. It takes about 230-275 miles to go from full to quarter and it takes anywhere from 37-42 gallons to fill at quarter tank. Lately my fuel bill is 600-700 a month.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So would the Reading aluminum bodies with the square frame be better? I think they still are set up the same in the compartments though. Between the KUV, Reading, spartan Box and standard box it's not an easy choice.
> I've been eyein this rig for a few days. Out of my cash price range but I may finance it.
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/ctd/4769141452.html


Something seems off. All those pics and not a single one of the passenger side. Pluss the fiberglass or wood body is very heavy


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> I've got a 2014 Ford V10 E450, dual wheels, with a Dejana body. Love the truck but it's a killer on gas. Aside from that it's got all kinds of power and feels very much like a truck, not a van with a box on the back. I gas up at a quarter tank about once a week. It takes about 230-275 miles to go from full to quarter and it takes anywhere from 37-42 gallons to fill at quarter tank. Lately my fuel bill is 600-700 a month.


 
so that probably works out to about 6mpg???

I have considered the v-10,, there is a 2006 in florida with the tommy gate and 12 foot box for about 9000 

but the gas mileage scares me


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> so that probably works out to about 6mpg???
> 
> I have considered the v-10,, there is a 2006 in florida with the tommy gate and 12 foot box for about 9000
> 
> but the gas mileage scares me



It should. Scares me every month I get my fuel bill.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Something seems off. All those pics and not a single one of the passenger side. Pluss the fiberglass or wood body is very heavy


The very first pic is of the passenger side. Yea I'm sure it's heavy, but it's a 7.3L Power Stroke. It doesn't bleed, so that means you can't kill it. Even with the weight I bet she still gets 12 MPG loaded. And will go and go and go (except for the tranny, in sure that will go...but F**K it!


----------

